# komunikat z NULL po zalogowaniu

## kabanek

Witam,

otóż zainstalowałem sobie gnome i kilka innych pakietów w tym gamin no i po zalogowaniu się do konta dostaję okienko z komunikatem, w którym mam tylko słowo NULL, jakiś ptaszek za zaznaczenia oraz guzik OK. Gdy daję ok, to wraca mnie do logowania.

Może czegoś nie doinstalowałem?

----------

## Jacekalex

Prawdopodobnie zainstalowałeś tylko kawałek Gnome.

Komplet (Gome 2.32) wyglada podobnie do tego zestawu:

```
 qlist -IC gnome metacity nautilus

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm

dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm

dev-cpp/libgnomemm

dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm

dev-python/gnome-applets-python

dev-python/gnome-keyring-python

dev-python/gnome-python-base

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python

gnome-base/dconf

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/gnome-common

gnome-base/gnome-control-center

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas

gnome-base/gvfs

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libglade

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgnomeprint

gnome-base/libgnomeprintui

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-base/libgtop

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-base/orbit

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-extra/gdesklets-core

gnome-extra/gnome-color-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-dvb-daemon

gnome-extra/gnome-exe-thumbnailer

gnome-extra/gnome-media

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-extra/gucharmap

gnome-extra/libgsf

gnome-extra/mousetweaks

gnome-extra/nautilus-open-terminal

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

gnome-extra/sensors-applet

gnome-extra/zenity

media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs

media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

net-libs/libsoup-gnome

net-print/libgnomecups

net-wireless/gnome-bluetooth

sec-policy/selinux-gnome

sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility

x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

x11-themes/gnome-colors-common

x11-themes/gnome-colors-themes

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

x11-themes/gnome-themes

x11-themes/gnome-themes-extras

x11-themes/metacity-themes

x11-wm/metacity
```

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## kabanek

u mnie wygląda to tak:

```
qlist -IC gnome metacity nautilus

app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

dev-python/gnome-applets-python

dev-python/gnome-desktop-python

dev-python/gnome-keyring-python

dev-python/gnome-python-base

dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-base

dev-python/gnome-vfs-python

dev-python/libgnome-python

dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python

gnome-base/dconf

gnome-base/gconf

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-base/gnome-applets

gnome-base/gnome-common

gnome-base/gnome-control-center

gnome-base/gnome-desktop

gnome-base/gnome-keyring

gnome-base/gnome-menus

gnome-base/gnome-mime-data

gnome-base/gnome-panel

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon

gnome-base/gnome-vfs

gnome-base/gvfs

gnome-base/libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonoboui

gnome-base/libglade

gnome-base/libgnome

gnome-base/libgnome-keyring

gnome-base/libgnomecanvas

gnome-base/libgnomekbd

gnome-base/libgnomeui

gnome-base/libgtop

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-base/nautilus

gnome-base/orbit

gnome-extra/bug-buddy

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/evolution-webcal

gnome-extra/gcalctool

gnome-extra/gconf-editor

gnome-extra/gnome-audio

gnome-extra/gnome-games

gnome-extra/gnome-media

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor

gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs

gnome-extra/gnome-utils

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

gnome-extra/gucharmap

gnome-extra/hamster-applet

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

gnome-extra/swfdec-gnome

gnome-extra/yelp

gnome-extra/zenity

net-analyzer/gnome-netstatus

net-analyzer/gnome-nettool

net-libs/libsoup-gnome

sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility

x11-libs/gnome-pty-helper

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

x11-themes/gnome-themes

x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard

x11-wm/metacity
```

brakowało jakiegoś programu, to go doinstalowałem i teraz w logach mam taki wpis

 *Quote:*   

> cat .xsession-errors 
> 
> /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
> 
> which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.3:/usr/games/bin)
> ...

 

i za bardzo nie wiem co jest nie tak..

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż

```
/etc/init.d/dbus status
```

----------

## kabanek

wygląda ok

 *Quote:*   

>  * status: started

 

doinstalowałem metacity nautilus lecz dalej nic...

----------

## Jacekalex

Spróbuj na nowym, czystym koncie użyszkodnika, założonym po zainstalowaniu całego Gnome.

Być może coś nie działa z konfigami z katalogu domowego.

Tutaj też czegoś może brakować:

```
qlist -ICvUq dbus policykit consolekit

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.98 static-libs

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.0

dev-python/dbus-python-0.84.0

sys-apps/dbus-1.4.16 X selinux static-libs

sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5-r1 kernel_linux pam policykit

x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.4 exceptions
```

Ewentualnie zaloguj się w konsoli, i odpal Xserver poleceniem startx lub xinit, zobacz, czy wtedy wstanie.

Pozdro

 :Wink: 

----------

## kabanek

@Jacekalex

zadzialalo, zainstalowalem te pakiety o ktorych mowiles i w koncu zobaczylem stary poczciwy gnome 2  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Prawdopodobnie brakowało u Ciebie czegoś z dbusa - np dbus-python, albo consolekit.

W Gentoo jest niewielu pacjentów, którzy używają  metapakietów, dlatego też nikt się nimi specjalnie nie przejmuje.   :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

